# Military song



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)

Bonjour, Come and share the military songs you love.

I start with a French military song.


Le Chant des Partisans/ French WWII partisans's song. (French army Choir)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)

D-Day, 1944. On Sword Lord Lovat disembarks with his special commandos and his personal *piper "Bill Millin*." One of his goals of the day is to go to Bénouville to reinforce the men of Major Howard who took the bridge intact in the night. To announce himself he asks his piper to play "Blue Bonnets Over The Border".


----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)

If I were Britannia, I'd waive the rules!


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*The Germans always had the coolest looking uniforms and the best marching songs.*  ....


----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


>


A very good movie that I have at my house ... the passage with the little music and we see appearing 5,000 ships at least the American Army and its allies arrive  in the distance is quite awesome .


----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)

After my first (civilian) jump, they told all the newbies to get in the back of a pickup truck and everyone on the field circled around us and sang this to us.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*Vera Lynn singing her iconic WWll song, "The White Cliffs of Dover"

*


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*The unofficial theme song of the Vietnam war. *  ....


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)

Le chant de l'Oignon (French Napoleonic song)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*A song loved and sang by the French, British, German, and American soldiers during WWll * .....


----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> *Vera Lynn singing her iconic WWll song, "The White Cliffs of Dover"
> 
> *



Vera Lynn single handedly won WW2!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*Popular civil war Confederate song.*   .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*The song General Custer made famous.*   .....


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)

For you my American Friends.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*Irish Americans were very divided during the Civil war. About half fought for the Union and the other half for the Confederates.*   .....


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*A popular Soviet Union WWll song.*  .....


----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 24, 2017)

*Another popular song among soldiers during the Vietnam war. * ....


----------



## williepete (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Aug 26, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, Come and share the military songs you love.
> 
> I start with a French military song.


 
Ah, Dalia, you stole my thunder... I was working up a thread on this very subject before work & Harvey got in the way.
Good to know great minds think alike.

Military, or martial music can be broadly broken down into three basic categories:
1) Formal marches. These are trotted out for formal parades or musters, usually feature full bands and all the pomp and circumstance that can be mustered for the occasion.
2) Marching songs. Something the troops can sing along to as they slog down the road both to keep in step and to get their mind off how much their kit weighs, how sore their feet are and what fate awaits them at the end of the march. These usually have a marching beat, lyrics the soldiers can sing along to and can be played by fife and drum.
3) Branch of service anthems. A song that encompasses what it means to be in that particular bit of the armed forces, its mission and all the camaraderie associated therein.

Here are some examples of martial music. First, the formal march; this piece, by Johann Piefke, was written to celebrate the victory of Prussia over France in 1871. Piefke performed it under only the most special occasions so much to the point that it became lost until 1909 when it was rediscovered and used by the Kaiser's army during the Great War. This is Militärmarsch Preußens Gloria:

 
The second type, is perhaps the most common to the troops in the field, since they sing it as they march along. This example, from Japan, memorializes a training exercise gone horribly wrong, green troops sent out for a winter training march get lost in the snow. This is Yuki no Singun, (Snowy March):

 
Finally, for Branch of Service Anthems, I have the opportunity to share what is probably my favorite bit of Martial Music, The Anthem of the Beiyang Fleet. The late Qing dynasty's main fleet, the Beiyang fleet was destroyed during the First Sino-Japanese War of 1894~95. With the fleet, this song, though it was known to have existed, was totally lost. A chance discovery, in 2009, of a sheet of staff music with lyrics, in of all places, Great Britain, resurrected this important piece of music:

 
Hopefully these examples will lead the listener into a deeper appreciation of this fascinating and important genre of music.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2017)

SSGT Barry Sadler- Ballad of the Green Berets


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2017)

Johnny Horton- Sink The Bismarck


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2017)

Johnny Horton- Battle of New Orleans


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 2, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 2, 2017)

_"Has Wellington nothing to offer me but these Amazons?"_
Napoleon Bonaparte, 18 June, 1815.
If you heard these pipes and saw these men marching across the battlefield towards you, you are pretty much screwed. This is the marching song of the 92nd Gordon Highlanders, Cock O' the North on pipes and drum:


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 7, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## namvet (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## namvet (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## namvet (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 8, 2017)

Technically, military cadences can be considered military songs. 

Here is one of my favorite.....................


And, just like the song "Blood on the Risers", which is also a song to tell you how to do a jump, this cadence does the same. 

My favorite part?  "If my main don't open wide, then I've got a reserve by my side.  And if that one should fail me too, get outta my way, cuz' I'm coming through".

I wonder if the SEALs based this cadence on the song Blood on the Risers?


----------



## williepete (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 19, 2017)

From Italy, Flik Flok is the "marching" song of the Bersaglieri. I put marching in quotation marks because the Bersaglieri do not so much march as run. The Bersaglieri, or sharpshooters were founded during the wars of Italian unification in the mid-1800's and were known for their flat leather hats adorned with cockerel plumes, an headgear they still wear to this day. They so impressed the Turks during the Crimean war with their bravery and élan that they also awarded them the red fez, which is often worn as their off duty headgear.
To get the full effect of how gung-ho these troops are, please enjoy the following video:


----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems to be a trend.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Maggdy (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Dec 23, 2017)

Richard Wagner- The Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Dalia (Jan 6, 2018)




----------

